# NYU 2003



## plastpenguin (Mar 31, 2003)

How is the film program at NYU?  I'd love to go because of the environment and the close proximity to the industry, but I would like to have a strong film program.  I'm willing to fork out mad cash......thanks

You're beautiful, just touch it.


----------



## plastpenguin (Mar 31, 2003)

How is the film program at NYU?  I'd love to go because of the environment and the close proximity to the industry, but I would like to have a strong film program.  I'm willing to fork out mad cash......thanks

You're beautiful, just touch it.


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Mar 31, 2003)

Its a very good program. One of the top 3. The chair of my film department went there. Chris Colombous was in here class. She gradutaed, and went on to become an Emmy award winning producer. She later became disinchanted with the bizz, and took up teaching. 
  Spike lee, and Martin Scorcese give lectures there on a regular basis, and they have some pretty big names who have come out of there. Brett Ratner was actually the youngest person every to be enrolled (16). If you can get in, go for it. Hope this helps.
R. Michael

And you shall know us by the trail of dead.


----------



## Hoeks (Mar 31, 2003)

Do not mention NYU ever again. I am close to a horrible death because of the pain i suffer every day checking my mail box, waiting for an answer...

*whydidInotworkharderinhighschool*



go for NYU, great school but very expensive


----------



## MagnusCaput (Apr 1, 2003)

I was in NYU's communication's school but next year I start in tisch. Hopefully it's all that it's hyped up to be. If you get in hoeks we'll have quite a large studentfilms first year class between you, me and alan denton. It will be nice to put faces to names.

Jonathan Boal
Magnus Caput Productions


----------



## Alan Denton (Apr 1, 2003)

Hell yes. 

studentfilms.com REPRESENT!


--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## inexo (Apr 1, 2003)

Hoeks--ME TOO! I'm still waiting to hear from NYU...and with each day it's gettin harder and harder. I slacked off for the past 3 years, and I'm feeling the effects of it right about now.


----------



## temper45 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just sent my final portfolio to NYU, and I'm a transfer applicant...

DO any of you know if they care about sending work just at the edge of deadline???

**** I've been waiting for this for long time...

I feel ya all who's waiting to hear from NYU...

jun son


----------



## Alan Denton (Apr 3, 2003)

Temper45: As long as it's on time, don't sweat it. If your portfolio is in their hands sometime before (or on) the deadline, then they'll review it and decide whether or not to admit you, just like they do for everyone else.

Good luck. I hope you get in. I want Tisch overrun by studentfilms people when i get there. They won't know what hit 'em.

--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Gina (Apr 3, 2003)

I truly hope you guys get in because i have a feeling that i will be going thru the same thing next year.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 6, 2003)

yea ehe, we have to make a studentfilm meeting every week in NYU (IF we get accepted)

I do not really believe in it, but if not, I will just stay at my lil university and then after my second year apply for USC, UCLA, SVA, NYU etc. Then they will not look into my HS diplomas and I can present my 4.0's from college

Probably it helped that I went to tisch admission department and gave the portfolio in person to a cute admission lady....she probably liked my swiss accent...^^


----------



## inexo (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey you guys who applied to NYU...have you heard yet? Everyone I know got rejected except for 1 person, [33,000 applicants...get outta here~]. But I still haven't heard, I called earlier this week and they said to call back if I don't hear by Friday--which is today and the mail just came and NYU was not in there. I'm so frikkin' nervous, it's the not knowing that kills me. All my friends got their letters weeks ago, and I know NYU received my app. Gotta remember to breathe...


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 14, 2003)

nothing yet...well I am transfer student. they told me I will hear from them between middle of april and begin june...wtf?


----------



## Hoeks (May 3, 2003)

I better have a big letter on monday in my mailbox....if not, prepare to see Long Island burning!

NYU is great in teaching film but even better in torturing poor applicants&gt;:O


----------

